# GLS TJet Race @ Al's Jungle Park Nov. 1 2015



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

It's time to put some fresh rubber down at Jungle Park! Dig out the screamin' TJets and loosen up those trigger fingers. We will run the skinny tire class, fat tire (slip-on Fray) and Hot Rods. Bring seven bucks for pop, pizza and racing. Doors open for practice @ 10:00, racing starts at noon.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there so clean up the cobwebs see u there I hope to be driving by r\then.:wave:


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

We're both in for this ...Welcome to the Jungle


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to the Jungle where we've got fun and games, and alot of racing. Looking forward to raceing again on Capt. Al (the young) DeYoungs track :dude:


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I am hosting a huge Halloween party the night before. Probably will have to miss this one.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Looks like 15+ so far....


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

ajd350 said:


> Looks like 15+ so far....


Looks like a good crowd! !


----------



## stewsgarage (Jan 15, 2014)

i'll be there


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Al get the Ford GT-40 Fat Tire Ready and I am there still showing up anyways for some great fun


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Wish I could make it. I'll be getting ready for the Midwest show the next weekend. 

Tom


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

One of these days, Tom. You know the door is always open.


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ty al for having a race and was a good day of some real close racing pics should be coming up of the cars and race results:wave:


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Great day...ty to Al for hosting and some good competition


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for a great day of racing AL. Had a blast :dude:


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Great day of racing at the jungle as always thanks Al for being a great host. It was some really close racing one off and it will cost you a lap. Me and Dennis had some great side by side racing on blue lane and yellow lane IT WAS AWESOME! Great driving Dennis!


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Brian 1811 said:


> Great day of racing at the jungle as always thanks Al for being a great host. It was some really close racing one off and it will cost you a lap. Me and Dennis had some great side by side racing on blue lane and yellow lane IT WAS AWESOME! Great driving Dennis!


Brian that was a memorable moment for sure...we shall meet again!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

You two had the battle of the day in my eyes. Very exciting to watch!

Now for the results...
In Skinny tire 

1. Mike Wontorski 67
2. Al DeYoung 65
3. Jeff Parker 64
4. Larry Boomsma 63
5. Chris Windlow 63
6. Wrangler Rich 62
7. John Schroeder 60
8. Brian Stopper 57
9. Ed Laskey 57
10. Darrell Swisher 56
11. Richard 55
12. Tom Mulligan 53
13. Mike Wilson 51
14. Dennis Holas 51
15. Michelle Holas 51


Fat Tire (slip-on Fray)

1. Mike Ski 78
2. Al D 75
3. Jeff 74
4. Chris 74
5. John S. 74
6. Larry B 73
7. Slow Ed 73
8. Brian S 71
9. Darrell 70
10. Dennis H 70
11. Wrangler Rich 70
12. Richard 63
13. Tom M 63
14. Michelle 61
15. Mike Wilson 60


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Next was Hot Rods

1. Al D 67
2. Mike Ski 65
3. Chris 64
4. Larry 61
5. John S 61
6. Wrangler Rich 60
7. Sled 60
8. Jeff 59
9. Darrell 58
10. Dennis 55
11. Brian 53
12. Tom 50
13. Michelle 45


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Al, call me........*

2038042455 Bob Beers


----------

